# Snake guy turned mouse guy



## chefforrest (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello. I live in Virginia. I am a cornsnake owner/breeder, nothing too crazy I have 8. I have been breeding 2 albino mice for feeding for about 2 years. I loved my female, Vanilla, more than some of my snakes. I ended up getting a white, black spotted male from Petsmart to breed to my 2 female feeder mice. I like interacting with my mice and hand feeding them. I want to start breeding a couple fancies because of their looks, but can only get male fancy mice in the pet stores, any suggestions?. I found this forum and was happy to see you dont mind feeder breeders so I joined. Thanks. My mice live a cushy life and are treated as lovingly as all my other pets. Their houses are much cooler than mine. LOL


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Id love to see some pictures of your snakes! 

And of course, welcome.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome! It's nice to see reptile keepers appreciate mice as more than snacks for snakes.

I would love to see some snake pics! I think some kinds are so stunning


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Winnie (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome! :3


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello from a snake lover and keeper in Baltimore. I dont breed feeders persay..but I do feed my culls to my reptiles. 
I suggest you try some of the mom and pop stores for more mouse colors. THere used to be (when I lived in Richmond a few years ago) a petstore on Broad near the guitar works place that had unique mice...as well as one on lakeside ave. If you are willing to travel a bit there is a great sourse of merle/belted/yellow/satin and other fun colors in Rockville Maryland near DC. 
Start looking at some of these amazing "show type" mice though and you will end up breeding for more than just feeders! LOL!


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## chefforrest (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Pictures will be coming soon.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  ... also looking forward to pics


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

chefforrest said:


> Thanks everyone. Pictures will be coming soon.


Looking forward to it. I'm another snake guy turned mouse guy, quite by accident. I was lucky enough to stumble upon some fancy mice the first time I went to the store looking to start a breeder colony and have been hooked ever since. I would never admit this to my herp friends but I'm actually considering scaling down my snake collection to make room for more mice, lmao. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

gyri said:


> chefforrest said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone. Pictures will be coming soon.
> ...


That is kinda what I did. I scaled back to under a dozen snakes and used the space for mice!


----------

